# Brown tweed--what color pants?



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

What color pants would be everyone's first choice to wear with a brown tweed sportcoat?

I'm curious as to whether you all think light or dark charcoal dress pants would look bad with it. The tweed is a medium to dark brown that J.Press sold last winter. Wish I could provide a picture of it...but just think a regular, normal looking brown tweed.

Any recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Grey Flannels
Cords of various colors

I would stay away from chinos though


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Cords in tan, rust, red or olive
Flannels in grey, olive, or charcoal
Wool trousers in tan, grey, olive or charcoal.
Chinos in olive or tan.
Or pantless.

you should be fine.


----------



## Steelydad (Mar 10, 2007)

*with brown j press tweed...*

camel wool gabardines also work in addition to charcoal wool flannels or cords.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Moleskins, olive chinos, blue chinos or other pants, and (dare I say it? yes I dare!) jeans. I avoid plain tan chinos in a similar shade as the coat.

That's kind of the bummer of khaki colored chinos, they take away the ability to wear khaki colored shirts or jackets. However, it's a good excuse to branch out into some other types of fabrics and colors for pants.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

my prefrence would be for greens, russets, umbers, and yellow toned cords or moleskins.

I would also second paperclips suggestion of Denim for casual occasions.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

paper clip said:


> (dare I say it? yes I dare!) jeans.


Few things look as sharp as jeans and a brown tweed jacket.

JB


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2007)

Duck said:


> Grey Flannels
> Cords of various colors
> 
> I would stay away from chinos though


I would agree with that!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Guys, help me out here, I'm having a hard time figuring out why you shouldn't wear khakis w/ a dark brown tweed. A lighter brown I can understand due to the lack of contrast, but w/ dark brown I thought you'd be OK.

Brian


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Brown tweed is my other blue blazer, so to speak. I wear it with almost everything--including chinos. If I am not thinking about what to wear in the fall, I automatically grab a brown tweed, blue sweater vest, white ocbd, and the first pair of ironed M2s I find in my closet. I am in academics though, not business. Some of the businessmen on the forum might have a different take.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Guys, help me out here, I'm having a hard time figuring out why you shouldn't wear khakis w/ a dark brown tweed. A lighter brown I can understand due to the lack of contrast, but w/ dark brown I thought you'd be OK.
> 
> Brian


Good point - if there is sufficient contrast in the color of the chinos (there're all kinds of browns) to the jacket, you're fine.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> Grey Flannels
> Cords of various colors
> 
> I would stay away from chinos though


+1...though I think you'd be safe if you picked a darker shade chino, like a "British" khaki or tan (something with a lot of orange or rust in it). Jeans are always good for casual wear too.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

_*T-R-O-U-S-E-R-S*_


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

paper clip said:


> Good point - if there is sufficient contrast in the color of the chinos (there're all kinds of browns) to the jacket, you're fine.


If we are talking about a medium to dark brown tweed sportcoat, then tan, British khaki, or cement chinos/khakis would be enough of a contrast. I think these shades are complementary.

Also seconding the choice of flannels, cords, and jeans as well.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Most light colored tweeds are patterned, in any case, with weaves of multiple shades of brown along with other colors. I think it's less likely that you look too matchy, when you are wearing even a tan tweed and a lighter chino.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Guys, help me out here, I'm having a hard time figuring out why you shouldn't wear khakis w/ a dark brown tweed. A lighter brown I can understand due to the lack of contrast, but w/ dark brown I thought you'd be OK.
> 
> Brian


I totally agree Brian, if it's standard, medium-dark brown tweed (like my brown Press tweed), standard khakis should be perfect.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Tan, orange, grey, navy. Maybe cords or cavalry twill, but something more substantial.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Guys, help me out here, I'm having a hard time figuring out why you shouldn't wear khakis w/ a dark brown tweed. A lighter brown I can understand due to the lack of contrast, but w/ dark brown I thought you'd be OK.


I agree, in fact chinos are the _first_ pants I'd run to. Grey wool is always reliable, but I find it has to be just the right shade: contrast seems best, pairing dark grey pants with light brown jacket. Use your eye first before wearing, by laying it all out on the bed.

DocD


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> I agree, in fact chinos are the _first_ pants I'd run to. Grey wool is always reliable, but I find it has to be just the right shade: contrast seems best, pairing dark grey pants with light brown jacket. Use your eye first before wearing, by laying it all out on the bed.
> 
> DocD


I always thought that the tweed sportcoat with chinos/khakis was a classic look.

If you look through the pages of Doctor Damage's thread on American style from the 50s/60s, if you look closely at the B&W photos, you will find some examples of the tweed/chino combination. At least I thought I did! :icon_smile:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51246


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Test Shot*

Here is a picture I took recently to try to figure out whether this jacket needs some additional waist supression (w/ khaki M1's,) posted elsewhere


----------

